# Uxcell Plastic 3 Way Outlet Flow Aquarium Controller Splitter, White



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.ca/Uxcell-Plastic...TF8&qid=1453995081&sr=1-139&keywords=aquarium

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow that's pretty good.


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

What diameter pipe is that for - not clear from the description? Looks like metric...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It's about 3/4 inch outer diameter. it's graduated barb so I bet it would fit 1/2"-3/4" -5/8" hose. 
Nice little ready made manifold for about half the price of the parts to build your own. Wouldn't really be worth it IMO unless all your plumbing is hose and not hard plumed.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

In the description it says 9.9 mm barb, so it's good for a 3/8" hose.


----------

